
Girl Went Through Abstinence Ed; as a Woman, Trying to Understand the Damage - DiabloD3
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2016/03/abstinence-education-tennessee-sex-ed-virginity-pledge
======
taylodl
_" Despite the apparent failures of the abstinence approach to sex ed, half of
all states now embrace it, and the trend shows no sign of abating."_

That's because today lawmaking is devoid of facts. It's all about ideology,
i.e. what I want to believe will happen whether it happens or not, than about
reason to measure and analyze what happens and modify our approach
accordingly. This is the essence of Dark Age thinking.

